# Stainless steel



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

I'm so wondering what the big hype about stainless steel is about? I ordered some last week and very excitedly collected my geekvape ss316L on Saturday morning. I have built a few coils since then including a twisted build and i find the flavour to be pretty much exactly the same as kanthal... it's good and it's cool that you can use it in temp mode but cleaner tasting? I dunno.. what are your thoughts on SS? Don't get me wrong, i do like it but soooo much hype?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Am I doing something wrong? Got a 6/5 wrap 2.5mm ID .46ohm build in my Smok tfv4 currently, it's good but as good as kanthal


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

I personally like Kanthal over SS. SS flavours almost taste too sterile. I have been told it is cause I am missing the rust taste from Kanthal


----------



## Dubz (15/2/16)

I also prefer the flavour i get from kanthal to stainless steel. For me stainless steel seems to mute flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

I bought like 100m of nichrome 80 and 100m of kanthal, so I am stuck on that wire for a very long time. However I really want to try some SS at some point.


----------



## Cespian (15/2/16)

Side question... should SS be spaced like Nickel/Titanium? 

Currently have a dual compact 24ga 8wrap 3mm ID SS316L coil build in the Crius, running solely in Watt mode (38 watts currently). The flavour is... well... different compared to the Kanthal I had in here before and noticed some prolonged sizzling after the power button is released (similar to the sound a dripper makes when you take a dry hit) but I am not getting any dry hits; I've reduced the wattage now and the sizzling has naturally reduced as well.


----------



## Wyvern (15/2/16)

You can have it spaced or compressed. Its entirely up to you. For me, its about the fact that I get a metal taste off the kanthal and other wire, so I prefer to use the SS. Spaced I find I have more flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Shane (15/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I bought like 100m of nichrome 80 and 100m of kanthal, so I am stuck on that wire for a very long time. However I really want to try some SS at some point.


Dude where did you get 100m of Nichrome 80 and Kanthal, been trying to get my hands on the bigger spools?


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

Shane said:


> Dude where did you get 100m of Nichrome 80 and Kanthal, been trying to get my hands on the bigger spools?



Had it imported from the states using amazon. My advise is to not get such big rolls cause then you stuck with that for a while, unless you a gazillionare and have a massive CUD budget.

Also I noticed that vapeowave has some big rolls of kanthal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shane (15/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Had it imported from the states using amazon. My advise is to not get such big rolls cause then you stuck with that for a while, unless you a gazillionare and have a massive CUD budget.
> 
> Also I noticed that vapeowave has some big rolls of kanthal.


Thanks, will check them out. just getting into rebuilding and i am eating through stash of wire. Still trying to make a clapton coil with a 24g nichrome 80 core and 28g Kanthal, and so far i am failing miserably but I will keep at it till i get it right. Then hopefully i can move onto SS.


----------



## zadiac (15/2/16)

Shane said:


> Thanks, will check them out. just getting into rebuilding and i am eating through stash of wire. Still trying to make a clapton coil with a 24g nichrome 80 core and 28g Kanthal, and so far i am failing miserably but I will keep at it till i get it right. Then hopefully i can move onto SS.



Why are you trying to make such a massive clapton? Ohms will be super low and it will take forever to heat up. Start with 26 or 28g with 30 or 32g wrap.
Claptons are the easiest "exotic" wire to make, but the lower the gauge, the more difficult it becomes.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shane (15/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Why are you trying to make such a massive clapton? Ohms will be super low and it will take forever to heat up. Start with 26 or 28g with 30 or 32g wrap.
> Claptons are the easiest "exotic" wire to make, but the lower the gauge, the more difficult it becomes.


Cool thanks, will try a higher gauge wire (as soon as i buy some).


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

So I built another twisted coil at .22ohms... now we're rocking  works beautifully in temp mode too.


----------



## Riaz (15/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> So I built another twisted coil at .22ohms... now we're rocking  works beautifully in temp mode too.


How's about some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Good plan... will post now


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Here ya go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Why are you trying to make such a massive clapton? Ohms will be super low and it will take forever to heat up. Start with 26 or 28g with 30 or 32g wrap.
> Claptons are the easiest "exotic" wire to make, but the lower the gauge, the more difficult it becomes.



I've also been struggling to wrap my own claptons, the base wire keeps breaking - I have no idea what I am doing wrong. Do you possibly have any ideas? Maybe from when you started wrapping your own... being very hopeful here.


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

It depends on how you do it. maybe explain how you go about making your claptons.


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

i use a cordless drill, and bend the one end into a 90deg angle so that the drills chuck can grip it. I then wrap my wire that will be wrapped around the base wire on the little piece of the base wire that sticks out of the drills chuck (this would be from the piece I initially bent at 90 deg). Then I attach the base wire to a swivel that is anchored in a vise and start the drill slowly wrapping the wire around the base. Eventually the base wire breaks at the chuck


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i use a cordless drill, and bend the one end into a 90deg angle so that the drills chuck can grip it. I then wrap my wire that will be wrapped around the base wire on the little piece of the base wire that sticks out of the drills chuck (this would be from the piece I initially bent at 90 deg). Then I attach the base wire to a swivel that is anchored in a vise and start the drill slowly wrapping the wire around the base. Eventually the base wire breaks at the chuck



Swop the base wire for a high tensile guitar string which you slide out when done and replace with a suitable diameter kanthal wire and no problems.
heres my #32 on #32 base wire in a Goblin mini.





http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dem-builds.t18707/#post-315010

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

